

Rails 3.0.10 Released - molecule
http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/2373312

======
aaronbrethorst
Blog announcement: <http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/8/16/ann-rails-3-0-10>

Rails 3.1.0 RC6 is out: <http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/8/16/ann-
rails-3-1-0-rc6>

So is 2.3.14: <http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/8/16/ann-rails-2-3-14>

------
tenderlove
AMA. ;-)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
How on earth did you manage to ship three Rails releases on the single nicest
day of the year here in Seattle?

Also, serious question: is there a target release date for Rails 3.1.0?

~~~
jdelsman
"Barring any show stopping bugs, Rails 3.1.0 will be released on August 30th."

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Ah, from the original source. Thanks!

------
jerhinesmith
This is probably off-topic, but after the fuss that was raised about the
staleness of the english Ruby site
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2839580>), why does ruby-forum.com still
look _terrible_?

The bottom of this page even has a "Powered by RForum" link that 404s. I know
the forums aren't meant to be "public facing", but every time I get a ruby-
forum link from google, I almost immediately hit back and move on to the next
link (even though a lot of the times, ruby-forum has exactly what I'm looking
for -- just buried under a wall of mono-spaced text).

~~~
pwim
Ruby Forum is a web interface to the ruby-talk mailing list, and is not an
official Ruby site.

------
jdelsman
Thank goodness. Bring on the 3.1.0 love, tenderlove ;)

------
designium
I want a tutorial of how to update Rails in existing systems.

~~~
sleepyhead
There are plenty of Rails 2 to 3 upgrade tutorials.
[http://railscasts.com/episodes/225-upgrading-to-
rails-3-part...](http://railscasts.com/episodes/225-upgrading-to-
rails-3-part-1)

------
tarellel
As well as Rails 3.1.0.rc6

